

InfiniteGraph Now Out Of Beta, Identifies Deep Relationships In Big Data - meraki99
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/16/infinitegraph-steps-out-of-beta-to-help-companies-identify-deep-relationships-in-large-data-sets/

======
baltcode
"Identifies Deep Relationships In Big Data" seems to imply there is some
machine learning going on. A quick glance at their API makes it seem more like
(perhaps over-engineered) graph traversals. Anybody have a good idea of what
it is about?

